# Tired of Commercial Betta Sellers



## CaptainBubbles (Jul 11, 2010)

Im tired of buying bettas from commercial stores and buying them with diseases such as swim bladder, fin rot, popeye or other diseases. I feel so frustrated when they die, and i spend money and time to try to save them. Anyone feel the same? 

If anyone knows any reputable breeders in Ontario, Canada or people that ship here for a fair price PLEASE let me know. I want to finally buy a quality pair of betta's that are disease free.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You can check Aquabid.. there are a couple Canadian sellers on there, I don't know about the quality of their fish though. You could also look on www.ibcbettas.org to see if there is an IBC chapter around you with local breeders. 

I know Betta Slave lives in Canada (not sure what Province, etc) but she knows at least one breeder she may be able to put you in touch with.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep, I will PM you, Captain Bubbles.


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

me too 
seriously all i got is petsmart, wich only carries blue and red and the occasional blue with red. And big als but all the good guys are gone by the time i get there


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

The bettas at Big Al's near my place are plentiful... 6 shelves of 'em and a whole compartment of them under the desk. The dragons are over-priced though. But still, they have some gorgeous CT's, there was a white/cellophane VT boy I saw last time (hehehe.... :twisted and some turquoise/white marbles too. And a dragon-y dal.


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

luckyy, we have like...2 shelves and they throw some in with the tetras that do a huge number on their fins. I rescued Dorito from a tetra tank 
i was going to get a dragon once but they were like 14 bucks D: and they were all unusually tiny.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Here's a Canadian Aquabid seller..

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Canadabettas


----------



## AquaWarrior (Jul 13, 2010)

i'v never seen a dragontail in my life i would love too though


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

^^^ The boy in my avvie is a dragon.  Only I think you mean dragon color, not tail. :wink:

@Jooleeah, the male dragons in my Big Al's are 30 bucks and the females are 20. You are lucky o.o Fourteen is a good price compared to the prices here!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My petco keeps healthy Bettas good food clear water some sick but there Betta fish are from Thailand the cups they can not see each other surface access and they are not stacked on each other unfortuntly that is were the "Betta Tanks" are Pet smart smaller bowls worse staff cups stacked on top.My LFS closed they said plants were bad for tanks and produce waste and consume O2. i thought digging this thread up was a good idea because the good points the OP and others made.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Jooleeah said:


> luckyy, we have like...2 shelves and they throw some in with the tetras that do a huge number on their fins. I rescued Dorito from a tetra tank
> i was going to get a dragon once but they were like 14 bucks D: and they were all unusually tiny.


I thought tetras were supposed to be good roommates to bettas. What subspecies and what tank g (roughly) are we talking about?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Pilot00 said:


> I thought tetras were supposed to be good roommates to bettas. What subspecies and what tank g (roughly) are we talking about?


Terrible probably Neon tetras they are fin nippers.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Terrible probably Neon tetras they are fin nippers.


Yes they are but my experience shows that if kept in a school of 10+ they stop that like permanently.
Also space is important. Most species fin nip when they feel endangered. Big schools and large space makes them feel more at rest and stop that behavior.


----------

